# Idles up and down



## rrkhh (Aug 27, 2007)

had plugs replaced now engine idles up to over 1500rpm then comes down then back up.. just high idle with air conditioner on.
ANY IDEAS???/
THANKS Robert...


----------



## Caribbean Dude (Dec 24, 2006)

Try reseting the Idle by doing the (1) Pedal release learning procedure (2) Throttle valve closed position procedure (3) Idle air volume learning procedure. All of these can be found via searching this site or looking in the engine control service manual.


----------



## james41 (Jan 9, 2008)

On the learning routine what does PNP switch ON mean please. I have a manual gearbox Primera P11 on does it relate only to automatics ?
Thanks ,
James


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

in neutral. All you need is a IAVL.


----------

